# Garnelen/Krabbenschieber selberbauen



## __Lenny__ (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Boarder
Ich fahre in den Sommerferien nach DK und wollte dort am Strand angeln in der Brandung da ich dort schon öfters war weiß ich das es dort weit und breit keine Angelläden gibt 
und ich in den letzten Jahren doch sehr gut mit Garnelen gefangen habe ich die ich vor ort in der brandung gefangen habe allerdings funktioniert das nichtmehr alzu gut  wweil man kaum resultate  hat deshalb wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiß wie man einen Garnelen/Krabben schieber  baut und wo man so ein engmaschiges netz herbekommt ? 


MFG __Lenny__


----------

